# Homemade Crunchy Brownies



## smoking b (Apr 16, 2014)

Here is the recipe for the homemade crunchy brownies I made to go along with one of my recent smokes.

There isn't much you will need as these are really easy to make - this is what you need to gather up...

Ingredients for your favorite from scratch brownie recipe - you can cheat & use a store bought mix if absolutely necessary

A couple handfuls of small pretzels

Caramel - I always make mine as needed but once again you can cheat with store bought if need be

A little bit of coarse salt

A baking pan - I use a 9 x 13













PICT1533.JPG



__ smoking b
__ Apr 16, 2014






Start by preheating your oven to 350* & putting a layer or two of pretzels in your baking pan - I usually go with two.













PICT1534.JPG



__ smoking b
__ Apr 16, 2014






Add your ingredients for the brownies, mix them up













PICT1535.JPG



__ smoking b
__ Apr 16, 2014






& pour the brownie mix over the pretzels. Put them in the oven & bake for 1/2 hour or so until they are done. They may take a bit longer with the pretzels - use a toothpick to test for doneness.













PICT1536.JPG



__ smoking b
__ Apr 16, 2014






When they are done take them out to cool













PICT1537.JPG



__ smoking b
__ Apr 16, 2014






& start making your caramel - if you are using store bought caramel skip this step.













PICT1538.JPG



__ smoking b
__ Apr 16, 2014






Caramel just getting finished.













PICT1539.JPG



__ smoking b
__ Apr 16, 2014






When the brownies have cooled pour the caramel over the top of them.













PICT1541.JPG



__ smoking b
__ Apr 16, 2014






& sprinkle lightly with coarse salt - I used a coarse Mediterranean sea salt.

& there you have it - you just made some crunchy brownies


----------



## chef willie (Apr 16, 2014)

Interesting.....I like pretzles, like brownies and like caramel...YUM!!


----------



## cheesecake (Apr 16, 2014)

That is one I will have to make. That looks amazing


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## smoking b (Apr 16, 2014)

Chef Willie said:


> Interesting.....I like pretzles, like brownies and like caramel...YUM!!





cheesecake said:


> That is one I will have to make. That looks amazing
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Give them a try - they are really easy & I bet you like them...


----------



## seenred (Apr 16, 2014)

Holy cow Jeremy...that looks incredible!  I've been trying to lose some weight, and your desert Qviews ain't helpin any...
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Red


----------



## smoking b (Apr 16, 2014)

SeenRed said:


> Holy cow Jeremy...that looks incredible!  I've been trying to lose some weight, and your desert Qviews ain't helpin any...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks Red  
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





   They're a nice snack & I really hate to do this to ya but I forgot to post pics of some once they were cut...













PICT1551.JPG



__ smoking b
__ Apr 16, 2014


















PICT1553.JPG



__ smoking b
__ Apr 16, 2014


















PICT1554.JPG



__ smoking b
__ Apr 16, 2014






Yumm yumm


----------

